# despritally need colt critque



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

hard to say, what do you want to do with him?


----------



## tyson (Jan 12, 2009)

just as a paddock hack nothing spectaular im only 5 foot and so he will be ok height, he has long gangly legs and a huge head i forgot to mention his breeding is stock horse X TB


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

ummm cant see much from the pics. But it looks like hes skinny and needs to put on some muscle even for a foal. But this might be because of the neglection. He still looks a bit narrow, and has high withers. I think hes cute, but I think everyhorse is cute. Also I'm not to good on Confromation so...yeah! But I love his color and mane.


----------



## tyson (Jan 12, 2009)

hes a definate wus always gotta hav his nose in something
hes lanky and put loads of weigh on since beign bought he was sink and bone when my friend got him was feeding something 2 times a day and ribs were showing when he moved to my paddock and now on the lush gras hes getting fat.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Very skinny, will need a fair bit of rehab, specially cause its happened at such a young age, he may have some developmental problems. Looks to have long sloping pasterns. The front right pastern looks really odd in the second last picture, but may just be the ankle.

otherwise, he's very cute and would come up looking way better with some wieght on him and a healthy shine. It would balance him out a bit, his head wouldn't look so big and his neck would fill out. He could end up quite a looker with the proper care.

Also he looks to have somebad scarring on his left leg up where it meets his breast... I would ask how that happened and make sure he is completely sound and it won't affect him in the future.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, hes only a yearling so he will fill out and level out a lot more before he's done growing. very hard to critique such a young boy. but I still think he's cute :]


----------



## tyson (Jan 12, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Very skinny, will need a fair bit of rehab, specially cause its happened at such a young age, he may have some developmental problems. Looks to have long sloping pasterns. The front right pastern looks really odd in the second last picture, but may just be the ankle.
> 
> otherwise, he's very cute and would come up looking way better with some wieght on him and a healthy shine. It would balance him out a bit, his head wouldn't look so big and his neck would fill out. He could end up quite a looker with the proper care.
> 
> Also he looks to have somebad scarring on his left leg up where it meets his breast... I would ask how that happened and make sure he is completely sound and it won't affect him in the future.




the guy who owns him has been rasping and triming him his self and *shudders* dont know much about it he keeps rasping them to a point at the front i fixed it and he just did it again. the scarin gon his leg MAY *hides* be where my geldings pushed him through two strand electric fence
hes quiet picks all his feet up lets you pat all over and do pretty much everything, and he tells you when hes had enough. the guy wanted to break him to ride in the next 6 months and i said big no no
he needs lots of tlc and love and not breaking in till he is 2 and a half possibly even 3


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's cute, but that's about all I've got considering he is a yearling and they're bad pictures for critiquing. Once you get him back to a healthy weight I don't see why he couldn't make a pleasure horse if you have the time to make sure he is -mentally- sound.


----------



## tyson (Jan 12, 2009)

i got all the time in the world lol hes a sweety and it would take a bit of work off the other tow


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

do you have a picture of him with his front legs square?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

He looks like a really kind hearted little guy. His legs are gross (probably because of the lack of a real farrier); he needs a big dose of wormer and some groceries.
Personally, I'd get a vet to OK his digestion system to make sure it hasn't been too worm damaged. And you can't really tell anything about a horse until he's 3 anyways.
Because of his situation I wouldn't get on his back until he's 4 or 5 just to be sure that his joints and bones are all well developed and strong enough to carry a rider.

Also keep in mind that with some proper health care and good feed his personality could do a 180 into the crazy horse direction. He looks like a sweetheart though.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He does need to put on a lot of weight and no doubt could use some worming, he has a sweet face. Poor guy needs some TLC!


----------



## tyson (Jan 12, 2009)

hes been wormed in the last 3 months twice, atm he has a huge ballon belly.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Well looking oddly, he is kinda plain.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally would pass him over. I have serious doubts that this horse will stay sound.

Very bad front leg conformation in too many areas (without taking into consideration the "trimming" he received).


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

First things first, if you do decide to get him I would just work on getting his weight back on. The pictures don't show him in very good poses to judge on weather he has bad legs yet or not. To me, from these pics, his legs look OK. They're not great, but they're not completely horrible either. He's still growing, so he might look a lot better in another year or so. His neck is what catches my eye. Looks like he might just need a ton more muscle. If you've wormed him a few times already, and his stomach is still that big then... He either has some serious worm trouble or his belly was stretched from it in the first place. This will probably take a while to go down. Don't give up on him! He might just need a little TLC, and he may just be the perfect horse. :wink:


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

He has beautiful eyes. Prior neglet horses make great companions when you can prove to them you an be trusted, so if you're using him for fun I think he might do well. I'd watch the feet as he grows and get someone experienced in nutrition to help balance out his feed to help correct the prior malnutrition. It may take supplements to make up for it. He shouldn't stop growing until he's four, and with the weight problems, you may be smart not to put an adult on him till 3 1/2 or 4. But you can ground train a horse to ride before that, even use a saddle and light weights after 1 1/2 years if you are careful. That might help you bond with him, and make saddle training less stressful. Coming from a rescue stable, I shy from the term breaking to ride. What you really want is to train. But I don't see anything in him that would stop him from any of that. He'll see-saw in height till he's done growing, but he could definately use some stretches and excersize to build muscle.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

He's awfully skinny and those knees give me the shivers. I'd wonder about his long term soundness.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

cute mane!i love that you are willing to purchase an abused horse no one in my family will ever let me even look at abused horses or mustangs!they think that they are just worthless pasture ponies or unbroke broncs every one of em.i try and tell em that their just like evry other horse but they refuse and get me the "quality" horses.he needs to be fattened up and get some muscles and i think he'll be a good en!


----------

